# Do you like tall or short villagers?



## GeorgiPig (Apr 6, 2017)

Tall villagers examples: Eagle, Horse, Bear.
Medium villager examples: Dog, Cat, Rabbits.
Short villager examples: Squirrel, Frog, Duck, Cub.
*And please state your opinion.*

I personally like the taller villagers the best. I dont know why I just like how they are taller than the character. 
But villagers who are smaller are cute though, Molly being one.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 6, 2017)

It depends on the species. I hate eagles because they are tall but love bears because they are tall. My overall fav is small though.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 7, 2017)

Medium, I find it more aesthetically pleasing. I do like the gorillas though.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 7, 2017)

Medium or small. Not because of the size itself, but the species. I'm not a fan of any of the big species.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Apr 8, 2017)

Medium sized villagers, though I do like horses and short villagers. I just like their design more since they match the height of my character.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 8, 2017)

I just like medium height npcs, i hate small ones, they look fat and just weird but the tall ones look really lanky lol so the middle is fine


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

I like either tall medium or small. I think most of my villagers are medium height though


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

the shorties are 90% of my favs but the bunnies also rokc so


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 12, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> It depends on the species. I hate eagles because they are tall but love bears because they are tall. My overall fav is small though.



Same though I do tend to find the short villagers (ducks, cubs, and mice) to be waaay too cute. I just put Rod in my town and the cutie is instantly never leaving after I saw him next to my mayor.


----------



## Weiland (Apr 12, 2017)

Either short or medium. I don't really like the cats, though ... they seem too skinny and too tall for my liking.


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 12, 2017)

i like medium because.. i like the medium villagers (oh that cute little bunny i want to pet it)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 12, 2017)

I like the short ones, because.. well, I'm just a huge fan of Squirrels >o<
But I also like Dotty and Bunny.. and Chai, but otherwise, short ones are the best


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 19, 2017)

I voted "short" for the poll, but I mean it in a different way. I like all types of animals. I just like their pre-New Leaf designs better. In NL, the animals(and humans) were made taller, and it doesn't look right to me. So I prefer their Animal Forest-City Folk designs instead.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 19, 2017)

I like short and medium sized villagers, but I think I like short villagers a little more because I'm crazy short irl _(i'm not even 5 feet tall sadly)_ so I like it when my character isn't the shortest


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 19, 2017)

A town full of only small villagers would be interesting since the height difference is so much greater than with the tall villagers...

Although I voted for tall, cause I myself am tall (6'5"), I prefer towns with an even mix. I think the diversity makes it more fun ~


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm gonna say medium, because I feel like that's a good in between because sometimes I find myself liking tall and small villagers. For example my favourite villagers are the rabbits, and they're quite a tall character model but I also find the squirrels in this game really cute. It depends on how their character models are represented in game, to determine how I feel about them. There are some tall villagers that I don't really like the look of for example bears and there are some small villagers that i'm not too fond of like the frogs.


----------



## Lululand (Apr 25, 2017)

If I had to pick just one side I'd say tall, but tbh I generally like most villager species that have unusual dimentions compared to the norm. Which includes small ones like squirrels and mice. I always try to have at least a couple "big" and "small" ones in every town I make


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 26, 2017)

The medium dogs are great.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

Hmmm, I like short ones (like the squirrels and hamsters) because I'm quite short irl. So they're relatable for me 

But I do also like the tall villagers, like the elephant and bears. So I'd have to choose both~lol

But I voted for short again purely because I'm short and can relate, and I also think they're super cute.


----------



## moonflow (Apr 30, 2017)

i like the tall ones because a lot of my favs are tall lol


----------



## Isalami (May 4, 2017)

Short villagers for sure~! They're just adorable. ^ ^


----------



## FrancescaBynum (May 4, 2017)

I do like small villagers.


----------



## milkqueen (May 5, 2017)

Short villagers are the best! Frogs especially~ they are soo cute


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 6, 2017)

I guess I'm a bit partial to the short ones, although I like them all.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

Medium. I like the dogs.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

Oh man, short ones like squirrels are adorable when they're walking through flowers. All you can see is their head poking out haha. I don't have any in my town though! I think all my villagers are medium height haha. Oh wait, Julian is tall.


----------



## Corrie (May 16, 2017)

Short! I'm a sucker for the squirrels! I love their bobbing tails and how they're so short that they get "eaten" by flowers when they stand on them. x3


----------

